
Inside Uber’s Auto-Lease Machine, Where Almost Anyone Can Get a Car - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-31/inside-uber-s-auto-lease-machine-where-almost-anyone-can-get-a-car
======
TaylorGood
Will say this: my uber drive yesterday was fed up. He's moving back to his
home in Afghanistan.

Current lease payment for him through this program: $250/week - I can see why.

------
jrnichols
off topic, but I've noticed that they're now straight up lying to people using
adblock...

"We noticed that you're using an ad blocker, which may adversely affect the
performance and content on Bloomberg.com."

Pretty sleazy, bloomberg.

